# Calling all TOTW users



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

So right now we feed simply nourish. We use to feed TOTW but it has been a couple of years. The only reason we switched was our GS at the time was getting bored of it. But I am now thinking of going back to it now that we are welcoming a new GS addition to the family.
Not to mention I would prefer to go grain free and if I am going to pay for simply nourish grain free I might as well save a few bucks and go with TOTW and I can also order online with auto ship which makes it nice. Not to mention it won't be exclusive to one store like simply nourish is. 

So my question is this: When I was using it before there was not a puppy line and I see now that there is. 
I would prefer to go with one bag for my GS and my other three dogs to keep it simple but don't want to sacrifice nutrients the pup may need.

Are you guys finding the regular TOTW line as good or better than the puppy line for pups. I know they use to say ALS but I have read the bags don't say that now. I have not checked in person but from reading that is what I gather. Is there any meat to that or is that marketing a new line?

I also see now they carry lamb which is the protein source my guys are on now and will make for an easier transition to a different brand 
But still wanted to get others thoughts that use it

Thanks ahead if time


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The calcium is rather high for large breed puppies. I quit feeding after the recent diamond recalls and because I won't touch canola oil (personal preference...GMO)


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Hmmm, i was thinking/ have read the amount of calcium in TOTW was ok for large breed pups, shows what i know. I much prefer to get advice from folks here that use it and their experiences so thank you! I was also debating on merrick. I always hate switching as there is just so much info out there it can be overwhelming. I may be best to stick with what we are doing.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

TOTW High Prairie Puppy is lower in calcium and safe levels for GSD ( have a 5lb bag to try). It's grain free but not lamb. Since you want to use one food for all your dogs, maybe Orijen. Most of their foods are lower calcium. Their 6 fish has lower calcium levels (1.4-1.7%).
Earthborn Holistic Meadow (it's lamb) is low calcium. I haven't tried it. My pup has food allergies so I have been doing a "LOT" of dog food research lately. Just my input....Best of luck to you!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks! I would love to stick to around the $50 mark for a 30 pound bag or so. I have read good things on the merrick whole earth farms and their GF foods as well.
Decisions decisions


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The puppy formulas are fine in calcium but all the TOTW formulas are lower in calories than some of their competition meaning even more unwanted excess calcium for the same amount of calories. It may BE a better buy to get a more expensive food. I would up feeding a large breed puppy food with grain (Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold)


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks all. I don't have to stick with lamb, it is just what we are on right now as far as the protein. I know this may sound stupid but I worry about the diamond product and them making so many different foods with recalls. I don't believe TOTW has had many but I know there was a more recent voluntary recall for them. I am also aware that recalls will happen but I try to stick with a company that has had fewer than others. Then again I know diamond makes some good foods

I don't mind getting two separate foods, one in puppy and one in adult as long as I could try to wean them over to the same as he got older.

I think I am more confused than when I posted....LOL. I was going out today to get the TOTW so I could start to transition my little guys prior to the pup joining our fam but I need to rethink. Regardless I have to have some food soon for the little ones as we are running out. I will check out FROMM too but I would like to have the peace of mind to know I can pick up locally if I need to and we don't have a distributer for that around here. Chewy.com is the only place I have found with free delivery over $49 so I may try to go with them for delivery but like to have a back up locally that carries the food we choose


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I went out and went ahead and got TOTW but ended up getting the Sierra with roasted lamb. Apparently that is the only one that still says ALS apparently because of the 1.6% calcium. 
The win here for me is I can order it but also find it locally if I absolutely have to.

We shall see. My little ones are getting lamb as their protein now so it should be an easier transition then as the pup gets older i can give them more of a variety in the other flavors TOTW offers, like bison, duck etc... Hoping they all like it and if not then I will look to getting two different foods that fit thier different tatse or needs


----------



## daleslegacy (Aug 26, 2013)

Personal preference but I prefer TOTW for all my dogs. Bandit, our shepherd, really likes the high prairie that he currently eats.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

We used orijen large puppy until 9 mos I think, its pricey but I really liked it. Then HK, and now raw.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Yep I may end up getting the puppy high prairie for my GS and let the other dogs eat the Sierra. But the Sierra from my understanding could be used for both pups and adults.
One thing I noticed with the TOTW is there looks to be white pieces of something mixed in the kibble. Not sure what that is but assuming it is not grain since it is grain free.

I was really wanting to use merrick but I did not realize the protein was so high compared to what I am currently using and I think that may be too high do a jump right now even with a slow transition. Maybe I can work my way there.


----------

